

jQuery Crash - pajju
http://archive.plugins.jquery.com/project/crash

======
oinksoft
Description:

    
    
      A jQuery plugin for crashing IE6. That'll teach those
      motherf!%@*#s to upgrade their s#*t.
    

To save your time, here is the code:

    
    
      ;jQuery.crash=function(x){for(x in document.open);};
    

Define a function on a global object? Plugin!

------
grandalf
I think the real reason IE6 persists is b/c windows 2000 persists and IE6 is
the newest version of IE that can be installed on Win2K. Firefox no longer
supports Win2K and Chrome has never supported it.

~~~
r00fus
I've heard that XP is widely deployed, but in what world does a business
persist in keeping Win2K deployed? Wifi support is weak, and USB support was
still shaky.

I doubt Win2K is the reason. It's more likely IIS-specific ActiveX-infested
enterprise code that requires IE6... Microsoft (and their partners) have a
rather sizeable consulting presence that has in the past 15 years pushed out a
lot of MS-specific web solutions.

~~~
grandalf
Windows 2K is the newest version of Windows that does not "phone home" to
activate after the product key was entered. Thus it is widespread due to
piracy.

------
27182818284
Shrug. People who can upgrade have already. It isn't a won't, it is a can't.
So you aren't teaching anybody anything.

~~~
melling
Well, if they can't do the upgrade then they should find the person who can.
If people scream loud enough it will get done.

~~~
papsosouid
Yes, they should replace the operating system they currently use and are
perfectly happy with just because you want them too. Step outside yourself for
a moment and consider who those people are, and what their needs are. They
don't care about your buzzword3.0 social.ly cloud.io startup's pointless
javascript app. The fact that it won't work in IE6 doesn't matter to them in
the least, they just use their web browser to retrieve information, a simple
task which even mosaic is perfectly capable of. Crashing their browser to try
to make yourself feel good doesn't accomplish anything.

~~~
true_religion
Sometimes I wonder about things....

Do you honestly believe that anyone with a business is going to consider using
this code as opposed to either ignoring IE6 users, or re-directing them to a
page that asks them to upgrade?

I think, just by looking at it, its a joke but I might be wrong (Poe's Law).

~~~
papsosouid
Did you reply to the wrong post by accident? I was responding to the post I
replied to. My comment should obviously be taken in that context, not as a
response to the existence of the "plugin".

~~~
mixmastamyk
Hi, two weeks ago I asked you a question about which css framework you
recommended and I believe you may not have seen it, as there was a very large
discussion. As I have no other way to contact you I wonder if you could answer
here?

~~~
papsosouid
I don't know of any that I would consider using. We have a web designer on
staff so it isn't an issue for us.

